# Mhf Rally Sign - Download



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Okay I give up. Can anyone tell me where you download the MHF rally sheet that you write your screen name on to allow others to know who you are? 

I have downloaded it before but can I find it this time. I have searched and searched...bet it's obvious  

Thanks

Stewart


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it might be on the HOME page, scroll down to Downloads and it could be in their


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

This one is where I said.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Barry, thank you for that. I still could not find it but I will use the one you kindly posted.

Many thanks for your assistance. I would have been pulling my hair out if I had any LOL

Stewart


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's the Word file.


----------

